# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software) مساعدة :  سوفت وير لzte v8110

## ميدو مطر

عندى اندرويد zte v8110  يحتاج الى سوفت وير اين اجده وكيف احمله   افيدونى عاجلا

----------


## سامي محمد

تقريبا البوكس الوحيد انلوك  *sigma box*

----------


## king of royal

السلاام عليكم اخى ممكن نعرف  
اى المشكله اللى كانت عليه

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> عندى اندرويد zte v8110  يحتاج الى سوفت وير اين اجده وكيف احمله   افيدونى عاجلا

 أخي بوكس الوحيد لدي يدعم هدا نوع هو sigma

----------

